# Dalmations,dropsies and white pointers.



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

White pointers on Noosa .......................aahhhh bugger you mean tourists that left half there kit in there homeland ...................what a winner!
So picking on the little Dalmation pups are we,you had better lift your game for the weekend or you Sunshine boys are in for a hiding to none (something like the poms) are receiving at the moment running with there tails between there white nads maybe?
Sounds like agood trip today for young Cav and the old seadog ...........ding ding ding bring on the weekend!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't expect any ''white pointers'' at Palmy on the weekend Salti bit of a rarity down this neck of the woods, but I will shave my legs for you for a bit of latte eye candy. ;-) I enjoyed the story see ya on the weekend
Cheers
Ant


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice report Salti and Cav, look forward to the weekend.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work guys, always gr8 to catch a feed of spotties, even if you "have no love 4 them" .
Spewin about loosing the big ones. I stopped using clips after one failed on a big fish.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> thanks fellas, Ant as long as you use some base to cover up the varicose veins you flambouyant bastard.
> 
> CAV I have got you a monster slimie I bought up at Noosa, bring a rig for a big one.


Those slimeys r crap bait for spanish, honest. They r so bad that i gave some away. 
Last slimey i had got smashed yakside, as i was winding it in full ball.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> seriously,no bullshit, i have never had a run on a yak like today. Kid at the local baitshop reckons there are some xos kingfish getting around, who knows?


Hoo Knows or a big spanish or Marlin, i take it that it was super fast.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> yeah mate it pulled string like a freight train, I am thinkin Hoo too. The wind was up so I had the fish behind the yak and was trying to turn the yak back into the wind when i dropped him, got the rig back tho. Should have gone softer.


Nothing goes faster than a hoo IMHO. What a cracker of a season it has been for everyone, what's next?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that would go real quick 2, but i think a hoo would beat him. I have seen them disappear and then reappear 50m away at a high speed skirt in an instant. If it was a LT the rod vibrations would give it away pretty quick.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice report and nice meeting you as always.
My morning was eventless, just the odd little bronzie just before I called it quits.
The launch and back were easy, I don't know what you were afraid of :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Went out today on my own back up to Noosa.
> Did not ask any hot chicks for a pic, bit gun shy. There was a broiler of a certain age and weight, with a bloody g string pulled up her crack, that just would not be right.


You got no chance bro...too ugly, too young. The babes prefer a mature gentleman, with good looks.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Went out today on my own back up to Noosa.
> trolled two massive yakkas about a foot long. One got sharked the other got was bitten off at the leader :shock: Had one strike on a skirted gar and landed a nice spottie.
> 
> Carnster noted earlier that i have no love for these fish, this is true when it comes to gaffing the bastards. With their gobs full of teeth and mackerel rigs, their shaking/twisting and slamming can lead to injuries.
> ...


Spotties are bad but cobes are even worse they go nuts.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> What's not to like? ;-)


hope your spottie was bigger than this one :lol:


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Salti

Have the size limits been reduced up North.

Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That is a doggy (school) mackeral


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> I am liking the tinsel mackerel dusters. More glitzy than a palmy army type on the pull on a Thursday night down the strip.


Yep, I have been using them also. They look really good in the water and have been catching fish as well as me the fisherman.....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Tackleland at Sandgate have them, and have also seen them in the shop at Carseldine. I don't think their any special item that needs to be ordered from OS. They just a bit more pricey than a pack of pink squiddlies i.e. $5 for 2 as opposed to roughly the same cost for 5 or more squid skirts, but their just soooooo purty.

Tackleland also had some combined versions incorporating both the silicon skirt of various colours with the glitter of the duster underneath, these were about $5 each.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have a Stand with Pulsator Lures, Skirts, rigs, Dusters etc at Palmy on Satruday. ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Brad, these are what I bought. Citer Lures.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

cjbfisher said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > I will have a Stand with Pulsator Lures, Skirts, rigs, Dusters etc at Palmy on Satruday. ;-)
> ...


There are some that are good to go, and some that you rig yourself.


----------

